

Recharge your cellphone in 20 seconds - kevingibbon
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/20/tech/whiz-kid/?hpt=zite_zite9_featured

======
mosqutip
Grr. Another article about this prize, and still no more details on what the
actual substance is.

According to the comments on CNN, the device itself is the battery being
charged, and the title is misleading. I prefer not to trust comments on CNN,
though, and I'd like more technical information on this prize winner.

~~~
ja27
Read her "paper" / abstract about her project here:
<http://www.usc.edu/CSSF//History/2013/Projects/S0912.pdf>

It's alleged that she's just reproducing previously published research from
Dr. Yat Li's lab.

------
sampaul9
Duracell will sue the shit of her

